# Game Thread, Bulls vs Warriors, Oakland, Feb 9, 9:30 pm, ESPN (wgn local),



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Chicago Bulls haven't won in the Bay Area since Michael Jordan was still in uniform for the team.
> 
> The Bulls will try to change that when they continue their seven-game road trip on Friday against the Golden State Warriors.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>28 - 22 (.560)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>8 - 16</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Golden State Warriors </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>23 - 27 (.460)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fourth, Pacific</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>17 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>6 - 19</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.456</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.435</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>105.2</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>107.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.457</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.461</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>46.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>50</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>50</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>44</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Davis, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ellis, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Harrington, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jackson, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Pietrus, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>44</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Richardson, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>23</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barnes, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Biedrins, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>50</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Azubuike, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jasikevicius, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Powell, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Foyle, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>O'Bryant, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>13</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Don Nelson</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>http://www.nba.com/games/20070209/CHIGSW/preview.html</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I will be in attendance at the arena tonight. I'm going with a diehard Warriors fan - should be interesting.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I will be in attendance at the arena tonight. I'm going with a diehard Warriors fan - should be interesting.


VF, are you feeling my prediction about Nellie and the Worriers yet, or are you going to withhold judgment until the end of the season?

:wink:


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope we lose this and the PHX game so Pax goes into consideration of a trade that we need. Pau or KG please


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> VF, are you feeling my prediction about Nellie and the Worriers yet, or are you going to withhold judgment until the end of the season?
> 
> :wink:


I forget what the prediction was.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I forget what the prediction was.


I remember ScottMay predicted you'd forget.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, my silly Player A > Player B style analysis gives us a slight advantage tonight, but the Warriors have home court and a day of rest, so I think we've got our work cut out for us. Our bench and overall chances would be better with Noc in this game.

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 818pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="1090"><col style="width: 48pt;" width="64"> <col style="width: 81pt;" width="108"> <col style="width: 48pt;" span="5" width="64"> <col style="width: 64pt;" width="85"> <col style="width: 53pt;" width="70"> <col style="width: 48pt;" width="64"> <col style="width: 92pt;" width="123"> <col style="width: 48pt;" span="4" width="64"> <tbody><tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl25" style="height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">Team</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">*Player*</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*Game*</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*PS*</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*AdjTPG*</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*MPG*</td> <td style="width: 48pt;" width="64">*
*</td> <td class="xl29" style="width: 64pt;" align="center" width="85">*Production*</td> <td style="width: 53pt;" width="70">*
*</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">*Team*</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">*Player*</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*Game*</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*PS*</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*AdjTPG*</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">*MPG*</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">hinrich,kirk</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">MStar</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="17.433657480294986" width="64">17.43</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="35.553191489361701" width="64">35.55</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl32" style="background: red none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" x:num="-3.7392332084257198" align="center">*-3.74*</td> <td>Advantage</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">davis,baron</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Superstar</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="21.172890688720706" width="64">21.17</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="37.534883720930232" width="64">37.53</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">gordon,ben</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="15.098423080601178" width="64">15.10</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="31.591836734693878" width="64">31.59</td> <td>Advantage</td> <td class="xl32" style="background: rgb(51, 153, 102) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; color: windowtext; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" x:num="5.543334877700195" align="center">*5.54*</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">pietrus,mickael</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">6th Man</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="9.5550882029009827" width="64">9.56</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="30.772727272727273" width="64">30.77</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">deng,luol</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">MStar</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="17.660999225224213" width="64">17.66</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="36.367346938775512" width="64">36.37</td> <td>Advantage</td> <td class="xl32" style="background: rgb(51, 153, 102) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; color: windowtext; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" x:num="7.9312869553707515" align="center">*7.93*</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">jackson,stephen</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="9.7297122698534615" width="64">9.73</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="32.638297872340424" width="64">32.64</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">brown,p.j.</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="5.413494481126552" width="64">5.41</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="18.595238095238095" width="64">18.60</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl32" style="background: red none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" x:num="-6.2454403090876767" align="center">*-6.25*</td> <td>Advantage</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">harrington,al</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="11.658934790214229" width="64">11.66</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="34.130434782608695" width="64">34.13</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">wallace,ben</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">C</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="15.31313468786005" width="64">15.31</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="33.934782608695649" width="64">33.93</td> <td>Advantage</td> <td class="xl32" style="background: rgb(51, 153, 102) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; color: windowtext; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" x:num="2.4135796829819807" align="center">*2.41*</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">biedrins,andris</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">C</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="12.899555004878069" width="64">12.90</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="" width="64">29.20</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18">
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl31" align="center">*Bench*</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">duhon,chris</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="9.9014950506126578" width="64">9.90</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="24.777777777777779" width="64">24.78</td> <td>Advantage
</td> <td class="xl32" style="background: rgb(51, 153, 102) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; color: windowtext; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" x:num="0.69775644593322639" align="center">*0.70*</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">ellis,monta</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="11.470676333764846" width="64">11.47</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="33.511111111111113" width="64">33.51</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">sefolosha,thabo</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="3.6701620567776434" width="64">3.67</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="12.13953488372093" width="64">12.14</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl30" align="center">*
*</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">barnes,matt</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="10.167138259502982" width="64">10.17</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="25.787234042553191" width="64">25.79</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">allen,malik</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="3.4657705314270055" width="64">3.47</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="10.911764705882353" width="64">10.91</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl30" align="center">*
*</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">azubuike,kelenna</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Role</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="8.1897032634703475" width="64">8.19</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="19.466666666666665" width="64">19.47</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">griffin,adrian</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="3.4565093036863379" width="64">3.46</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="10.03448275862069" width="64">10.03</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl30" align="center">*
*</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">thomas,tyrus</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="3.4537400326827945" width="64">3.45</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="10.268292682926829" width="64">10.27</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl30" align="center">*
*</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">sweetney,mike</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="3.8382640216233566" width="64">3.84</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="8.4137931034482758" width="64">8.41</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl30" align="center">*
*</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">khryapa,viktor</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Fringe/IL</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="2.7393333058616056" width="64">2.74</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="7.7777777777777777" width="64">7.78</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl30" align="center">*
*</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18">
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl31" align="center">*Total*</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18">
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="240.36581955691949" x:fmla="=SUM(F2:F15)" align="right">240.37</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl32" style="background: rgb(51, 153, 102) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; color: windowtext; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" x:num="6.601284444472757" x:fmla="=SUM(H2:H8)" align="center">*6.60*</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="243.04135546893758" x:fmla="=SUM(O2:O15)" align="right">243.04</td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Oops, looks like Baron Davis is out... thought he'd be back... that'll help us.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

For those of you who haven't seen Monta Ellis play yet, he is a stud. Super quick athlete, finishes above the rim, and he's highly skilled too.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Updated:

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 832pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="1108"><col style="width: 48pt;" width="64"> <col style="width: 81pt;" width="108"> <col style="width: 48pt;" span="4" width="64"> <col style="width: 62pt;" width="82"> <col style="width: 64pt;" width="85"> <col style="width: 53pt;" width="70"> <col style="width: 48pt;" width="64"> <col style="width: 92pt;" width="123"> <col style="width: 48pt;" span="4" width="64"> <tbody><tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl25" style="height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">Team</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">Player</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Game</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PS</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">AdjTPG</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">MPG</td> <td style="width: 62pt;" width="82">
</td> <td class="xl29" style="width: 64pt;" align="center" width="85">*Production*</td> <td style="width: 53pt;" width="70">
</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">Team</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">Player</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Game</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PS</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">AdjTPG</td> <td class="xl25" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">MPG</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">hinrich,kirk</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">MStar</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="17.433657480294986" width="64">17.43</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="35.553191489361701" width="64">35.55</td> <td class="xl33" style="border-left: medium none; width: 62pt;" width="82">Advantage</td> <td class="xl32" style="background: rgb(51, 153, 102) none repeat scroll 0%; color: windowtext; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" x:num="5.9629811465301401" x:fmla="=E2-N2" align="center">*5.96*</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">ellis,monta</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="11.470676333764846" width="64">11.47</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="33.511111111111113" width="64">33.51</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">gordon,ben</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="15.098423080601178" width="64">15.10</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="31.591836734693878" width="64">31.59</td> <td class="xl33" style="border-left: medium none; width: 62pt;" width="82">Advantage</td> <td class="xl32" style="background: rgb(51, 153, 102) none repeat scroll 0%; color: windowtext; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" x:num="5.543334877700195" x:fmla="=E3-N3" align="center">*5.54*</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">pietrus,mickael</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">6th Man</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="9.5550882029009827" width="64">9.56</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="30.772727272727273" width="64">30.77</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">deng,luol</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">MStar</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="17.660999225224213" width="64">17.66</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="36.367346938775512" width="64">36.37</td> <td class="xl33" style="border-left: medium none; width: 62pt;" width="82">Advantage</td> <td class="xl32" style="background: rgb(51, 153, 102) none repeat scroll 0%; color: windowtext; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" x:num="7.9312869553707515" x:fmla="=E4-N4" align="center">*7.93*</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">jackson,stephen</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="9.7297122698534615" width="64">9.73</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="32.638297872340424" width="64">32.64</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">brown,p.j.</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="5.413494481126552" width="64">5.41</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="18.595238095238095" width="64">18.60</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl32" style="background: red none repeat scroll 0%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" x:num="-6.2454403090876767" x:fmla="=E5-N5" align="center">*-6.25*</td> <td>Advantage</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">harrington,al</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="11.658934790214229" width="64">11.66</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="34.130434782608695" width="64">34.13</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">wallace,ben</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">C</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="15.31313468786005" width="64">15.31</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="33.934782608695649" width="64">33.93</td> <td class="xl33" style="border-left: medium none; width: 62pt;" width="82">Advantage</td> <td class="xl32" style="background: rgb(51, 153, 102) none repeat scroll 0%; color: windowtext; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" x:num="2.4135796829819807" x:fmla="=E6-N6" align="center">*2.41*</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">biedrins,andris</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">C</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="12.899555004878069" width="64">12.90</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="" width="64">29.20</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18">
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl31" align="center">*Bench*</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">duhon,chris</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="9.9014950506126578" width="64">9.90</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="24.777777777777779" width="64">24.78</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl32" style="background: red none repeat scroll 0%; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" x:num="-0.43221736704544611" x:fmla="=SUM(E8:E14)-SUM($N8:$N12)" align="center">*-0.43*</td> <td>Advantage</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">barnes,matt</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Starter</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="10.167138259502982" width="64">10.17</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="25.787234042553191" width="64">25.79</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">sefolosha,thabo</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="3.6701620567776434" width="64">3.67</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="12.13953488372093" width="64">12.14</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl30" align="center">*
*</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">azubuike,kelenna</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Role</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="8.1897032634703475" width="64">8.19</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="19.466666666666665" width="64">19.47</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">allen,malik</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="3.4657705314270055" width="64">3.47</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="10.911764705882353" width="64">10.91</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl30" align="center">*
*</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">jasikevicius,sar</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="5.7606777337164248" width="64">5.76</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="17.444444444444443" width="64">17.44</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">griffin,adrian</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="3.4565093036863379" width="64">3.46</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="10.03448275862069" width="64">10.03</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl30" align="center">*
*</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">roberson,anthony</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PG</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="3.4472569501180539" width="64">3.45</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="" width="64">11.45</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">thomas,tyrus</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="3.4537400326827945" width="64">3.45</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="10.268292682926829" width="64">10.27</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl30" align="center">*
*</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">GSW</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 92pt;" width="123">foyle,adonal</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">C</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="3.3927154629090408" width="64">3.39</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="9.7096774193548381" width="64">9.71</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">sweetney,mike</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Bench</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">PF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="3.8382640216233566" width="64">3.84</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="8.4137931034482758" width="64">8.41</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl30" align="center">*
*</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; height: 13.5pt; width: 48pt;" height="18" width="64">CHI</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 81pt;" width="108">khryapa,viktor</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">Fringe/IL</td> <td class="xl26" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" width="64">SF</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="2.7393333058616056" width="64">2.74</td> <td class="xl27" style="border-top: medium none; border-left: medium none; width: 48pt;" x:num="7.7777777777777777" width="64">7.78</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl30" align="center">*
*</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18">
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl31" align="center">*Total*</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18"> <td style="height: 13.5pt;" height="18">
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="240.36581955691949" x:fmla="=SUM(F2:F15)" align="right">240.37</td> <td class="xl33" style="width: 62pt;" width="82">Advantage</td> <td class="xl32" style="background: rgb(51, 153, 102) none repeat scroll 0%; color: windowtext; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" x:num="15.173524986449946" x:fmla="=SUM(H2:H8)" align="center">*15.17*</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td class="xl28" x:num="244.11059361180665" x:fmla="=SUM(O2:O15)" align="right">244.11</td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I agree with what Tolbert is saying right now. We don't want to try to run and gun with these guys.

Man, Deng looks good.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Very lazy on defense. 

Deng seems to be playing for his future as a Bull.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Tech on thug Jackson


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I agree with what Tolbert is saying right now. We don't want to try to run and gun with these guys.
> 
> Man, Deng looks good.


I think we've got to slow it down. They had the night off, and slept in their own beds. We've got PJ Brown.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

We have the youth to run on our roster, but we've got to be one of the worst teams in the league at finishing at the hoop. If you can't finish, you shouldn't run.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Is this guy ever going to get *Luol* Deng's name right?


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

chibul said:


> Is this guy ever going to get *Luol* Deng's name right?


Lu is a common short for Luol's name.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

the running will be good practice for phoenix


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Tyrus sure must've impressed Skiles last night. He's the first guy off the bench after playing a total of about 15 minutes in four games prior to last night.

I'm surprised to hear people say we shouldn't run the ball. We play at the fifth fastest pace in the NBA.

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/teamstats?sort=pac&league=nba

Our players don't finish great in traffic but they finish alright on the break do a decent job of drawing fouls.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Gordon shooting it tonight...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Does Sweets look substantially heavier than he has all season? 

He either must have terrible metabolism or horrid eating habits. Free agency is right around the corner (I doubt we pick up the team option), and he looks awful.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Tyrus sure must've impressed Skiles last night. He's the first guy off the bench after playing a total of about 15 minutes in four games prior to last night.
> 
> I'm surprised to hear people say we shouldn't run the ball. We play at the fifth fastest pace in the NBA.
> 
> ...


Interesting factoid on our pace. That seems hard to believe, but who am I to argue with a stat.

However, I totally disagree with your analysis of our fast break offense. I think it's awful. Our breaks are terribly disorganized, and we often don't score on 3 on 1's and 2's.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Tyrus sure must've impressed Skiles last night. He's the first guy off the bench after playing a total of about 15 minutes in four games prior to last night.
> 
> I'm surprised to hear people say we shouldn't run the ball. We play at the fifth fastest pace in the NBA.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we can run, but all GSW does is run, and they're fresh while we have 0 rest. I also sort of figured Tyrus was out, given the ankle twist last night.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

mike, mike (DC not sweetney)

your chart is killing my browser. any way you can edit that?

anyway...looks like tyrus' ankle is ok.

and was that stephen jackson's next door neighbor story ever going to end or what? shheesh.

and yes, sweetney is fatter - or at least his *** looks fatter than i've ever seen it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Yup, Mike's chart is a browser killer. I'm waiting until this thread makes it onto its second page.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow, did anyone catch that ESPN had the score wrong when they went to break? It just said 27 24 Warriors. LOL.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sorry, keep posting and move it onto the second page


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Ugh..


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

This team is pretty pathetic at times.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

God now they're on about the citizenship test. When's this one going to end?

Nice fast break and finish by Kirk.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow, it's even fun to watch us play against teams like this. I've got to admit, offense is entertaining.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

I giggle (and cry) everytime I think that Brown seems to be our only low-post threat.

Also, we better over run this team in the 2nd half. No Richardson or Davis and we are struggling to stop them from scoring.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

these refs are terrible ben gets abused no call,then kirk gets a foul from ellis Bulls!#$.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Looked like a terrible no call with Ben driving to the basket and then a questionable block called on Kirk on the other end.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

It would be nice if we could get a board.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

What a pass by Thabo!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Cmon guys am I the only one here? I want to get to the second page haha.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls have to find a way to slow the pace down. This is the second of a back-to-back. They'll be gassed in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I hope some of you guys remember what Thabo looked like in the summer league. He is a highly talented player. I'd still include him in a Gasol trade, but if we don't I'll be anxiously awaiting his second season. So many players who struggle their first year with the speed of the NBA really turn it around. Thabo's a talent.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

calabreseboy said:


> I giggle (and cry) everytime I think that Brown seems to be our only low-post threat.


P.J. has a putrid .382 eFG% from close. The number of shots he takes is the best sign that we have no low post threat. Frankly, I think Big Ben would be a better post player that P.J. if he looked for his shot more often.

http://www.82games.com/0607/06CHI13A.HTM


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

And right there we see the limitations of Deng. Can't create his own shot.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Oh if you're going to foul him, FOUL HIM!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Are these really the best refs in the world?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Get Thabo in there, and with Viktor they can just pick this zone apart by themselves.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Great play by Kirk. I have caught a few min of this game, but Kirk has played very well. Tyrus almost had a nice post move, but it didn't go in.

Props to Kirk today.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Haha are u kidding me! What a shot!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Viktor really knows how to play. He's a solid backup SF and gives the team more size.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Yeah. I don't mind Kyrpta. Has some nice post moves.

Great play by Kirk. Playing like a real leader tonight. 18 points and 10 assists.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

BS travel call. You're going to call that and not the 10,000 fast break travels that happen every night?


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Who didn't see that coming???


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Whether it was against GS or not, they are calling travel way too much this season.

Kirk bringing it tonight. Leading the way.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Seems as though we will either live or die at the FT line tonight.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

GS have scored more in 4 minutes than they did in the entire 3rd.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

We are out of legs. We're going to have to find something extra to win tonight. The tank is almost empty I think.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus!

Block and pass!


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

They're on fire from down town.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Great block and pass by Thomas!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

You could see that block coming from a mile away. Too easy.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow, this is shaping up for an exciting finish. We had a great thrid quarter, but we gave almost all of it back.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Was it Tyrus or PJ? Looked all Tyrus to me.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Du coming to life. 

God that's awful defense by Harrington.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Duhon with a great drive.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

garnett said:


> And right there we see the limitations of Deng. Can't create his own shot.


No one has ever explained how that matters. He's doing something 90% of players in the league aren't on offense or he wouldn't be scoring 18 PPG. A point is a point if you ask me. Deng seems to be the most consistent player on the team and has the second best eFG% (behind Noc not Gordon) so I don't really see the problem with how he gets his points.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Duhon!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Nice Duhon. Ben who?


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

3pt is killing us this quarter. They can't miss.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

In two years, Tyrus Thomas will be a BEAST. He will put up 16 + 10 in two years. You can see the flashes. He just needs to put in the time in the offseasons.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Duhon has been solid tonight. Props.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

That was actually a really nice post move by Tyrus a minute ago. Too bad it didn't fall.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Very entertaining game...


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

calabreseboy said:


> Very entertaining game...


How are you watching this in Australia?


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Headfake98 said:


> How are you watching this in Australia?


TVU. On my computer.

We also have a thing called television. And ESPN. And Fox Sports. I'm sure you've heard of them 

But we only get one game of a double header, today beging Heat-Cavs, so I'm watching this on my laptop.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

calabreseboy said:


> TVU. On my computer.
> 
> We also have a thing called television. And ESPN. And Fox Sports. I'm sure you've heard of them
> 
> But we only get one game of a double header, today beging Heat-Cavs, so I'm watching this on my laptop.


Yeah I know I live in Australia. Just this wasn't on ESPN on Foxtel!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Oh man, PJ has got to hit both of those.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> That was actually a really nice post move by Tyrus a minute ago. Too bad it didn't fall.


Yeah, that move has improved throughout the course of the season. For whatever reason he seems to have a really tough time getting it to fall off the glass. Maybe there's just a little too much on it.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Headfake98 said:


> Yeah I know I live in Australia. Just this wasn't on ESPN on Foxtel!


We've had a few Bulls games this year. More than any other year.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Why isn't Gordon out there? There's only about 2 minutes left!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

OK, now we've lost the lead. 

It's time for Gordon. Maybe the three guard lineup.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Another injury for GS. Gee, I actually feel sorry for that organisation.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

garnett said:


> Why isn't Gordon out there? There's only about 2 minutes left!


Well, he had five fouls, and Duhon was playing like a stud in his absence. I don't have a problem with it this time.

Ben back in.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Ben checked in.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Brown!


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Overtime says espn.com


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Ben time!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Good thing Harrington is a moron


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

why are the bulls not beating the teams they should beat? LOL


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Oh man, PJ has got to hit both of those.


Maybe we need his man defense in the post but he's sure brutal offensively. This is his best offensive game of the year since he got tot he line and made 9 out of 10 but he's still shooting just 5 of 13 from the floor.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Wow. Worst shot ever by Al.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ben stuffed, Harrington just misses the half courter.

OT.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Maybe we need his man defense in the post but he's sure brutal offensively. This is his best offensive game of the year since he got tot he line and made 9 out of 10 but he's still shooting just 5 of 13 from the floor.


Well, the shots I was referring to were open jumpers near the elbow. That's his shot.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Gordon tried way too hard for that shot. He had Deng at the FT line wide open.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Wow what a shocking shot by Harrington. Oh well, good for us. Is that the highest PJ has ever jumped on that putback?


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I'd have to see the replay but the no call on Ben looked unbelievable.

I can't believe what a nut case SJax looks like out there. The replay of the last play showed him holding up two fingers and repeatedly shouting "There were two second left" about seven times. You gotta love that if you're Harrington.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ben needs to shoot over that zone and not be driving into it.

And there you have it.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

let's lose this game and force pax to nab KG or Pau


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Big time BS NO call on Ben there


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

This is why you do not trade BG7. CLUTCH.

I do think his lack of height/athletic ability in comparison to Kobe, etc, kept him from making that reverse.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Why is Gordon driving it. He hasnt got a clear layup all night.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Gordon!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Gotta love that 'I love my penis' shirt in the stands


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Lu gets hacked badly but Biedrins has five fouls so the ref waits to see if the shot goes in before blowing the whistle. The officiating in this game has just been pathetic.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Late call. Almost no call, which would have been disgraceful. It was as clear as day a foul.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

I love Ben Gordon.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Biedrins out which is good. Killing us at the defensive boards.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Bye Bye Harrington.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Red: "He [Gordon] got hit on the head, didn't he?!"


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah Ben W, bad timing to try and work on your offensive game


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Hmm. Not good. 

LOL @ O-TSN on TVU


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

game over 25s down by 3


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

So I guess we'll see a Hinrich 2 point play now ha?


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Bad foul by P.J. Tyrus gets castigated when he makes mistakes like that.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn you Duhon, Ben was wide open


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

nitric said:


> game over 25s down by 3


Actually they came up with a shot worth three points a few years back so they're still in it.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Hmm, so we let a 90% FT shooter get the ball and then foul him.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

one point game GS 90% shooter with two shots...


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

And he misses the first.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

two point game!


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

air ball


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Go for the win on the road, overtime at home.

We need a 3 here.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

2 to tie 3 to win it
10s


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Skiles again goes for the 'go for the 2 and foul approach' and fails again. This is like the 4th or 5th time now this season.

(And of course when we're down by 2 with the last possession we go for the 3, unreal)


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

now lets go into phx and get blown out by 30


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

****kk


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Pathetic showing by the Bulls. Their defense is really inconsistant.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

So I guess it'll be a 2-5 road trip.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Airball on a wide open shot. WOW!

What a choke job. We must be the most hopeless team in the league at keeping leads on the road.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

man I seriously want to give up on this team LOL this team is painful to follow


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Bulls will never win another game.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

The Bulls SUCK on the road.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

this team is painful to watch on the road indeed. my god PLEASE GET A TRADE IN BY THE DEADLINE!!!


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

lol fire skiles!


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

lgtwins said:


> Bulls will never win another road game.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn it


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Gat Bless it! This was a game 'they' had & let it slip thru their fingers 'again'! These kind of losses are getting more & more unbearable to watch.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm getting ready to go out and get drunk. 5:30pm Saturday here 

Night everyone in america land


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Great defense in the 3rd and then we fall apart!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How many double digit leads are we going to blow this year??????????????

We had this game won and just relaxed and played careless!!!!!!


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

This was a good game from the bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Pathetic showing by the Bulls. Their defense is really inconsistant.


Why was this a pathetic showing?

Deng 23, Gordon 24, Hinrich 22, even 13 points on 5-8 shooting from Duhon. And... 19 and 9 rebounds from PJ Brown.

If you only saw those numbers, you'd figure the bulls won by 50.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

calabreseboy said:


> lol fire skiles!


please!

but man Gordon blew that shot, LOL that was terrible. How can you air ball that.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Very hard loss. Gordon played a good game but missed two wide open threes down the stretch either of which would have won us the game. He hit a couple big threes in OT but maybe this helps to dispel the notion that he (or just about any player for that matter) has some magic ability to score at will down the stretch which makes him irreplaceable. 

Also, P.J. looked like he was playing for the other team down the stretch. Maybe we win if he fouls out a few minutes earlier.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Perhaps the most entertaining game of the year? I loved watching it, but it's too bad we couldn't eek it out. From the camera angle, it looked like the last shot by Gordon was right on line. Too bad it was way long.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

the reason why this was a terrible showing by the bulls was because they are playing a below .500 team that doesn't have their best player Baron Davis. And they lost to a poor kings team the night before. And all their road games they lost in close games. This team cannot finish.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

we are setting a record for most double digit blown leads :lol:


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

DOES NO ONE ELSE SEE THAT WE LOST THAT GAME???????????

TO A BUNCH OF F***ING SCRUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It really makes me wonder why I root for this team. I love them when they're good, but when they suck, THEY REALLY SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Kirk and Chris is punks they shot the ball all game long then when comes down to the final shot they didn't even try to look at the shot Ben is a warrior.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Why was this a pathetic showing?
> 
> Deng 23, Gordon 24, Hinrich 22, even 13 points on 5-8 shooting from Duhon. And... 19 and 9 rebounds from PJ Brown.
> 
> If you only saw those numbers, you'd figure the bulls won by 50.


Because this is a team that is supposed to be a defensive oriented team and their defense got scorched.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What the hell was that last play anyway? Seemed like nobody had a clue!! We were lucky to end up with such an open look.

Gordon is the last player I'd expect to throw up an airball in such a situation. Just when you think he couldn't disappoint us any more on this road trip :sigh:. I guess my 2-5 prediction will end up being right after all.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Because this is a team that is supposed to be a defensive oriented team and their defense got scorched.


Nellie is an amazing small ball coach, and we play small ball. You think we're going to just stop teams from scoring?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> What the hell was that last play anyway? Seemed like nobody had a clue!! We were lucky to end up with such an open look.
> 
> Gordon is the last player I'd expect to throw up an airball in such a situation. Just when you think he couldn't disappoint us any more on this road trip :sigh:. I guess my 2-5 prediction will end up being right after all.


A lot of those inbounds plays are designed for the 2nd pass to be right back to the guy who passed it in.

What was strange was how Wallace seemed to have a brain fart about passing it back to Gordon, who was wide open.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, I'm sure Paxson has been watching us closely on this road trip, and I'm sure he can see that we need something more. Gasol is worth the risk.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

anyone want a trade right for the bulls now?


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> What the hell was that last play anyway? Seemed like nobody had a clue!! We were lucky to end up with such an open look.
> 
> Gordon is the last player I'd expect to throw up an airball in such a situation. Just when you think he couldn't disappoint us any more on this road trip :sigh:. I guess my 2-5 prediction will end up being right after all.


just because he missed that last shot doesn't mean he's the worst player in the world god he brung the bulls back last two minutes in fourth. he's still a clutch player.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Nellie is an amazing small ball coach, and we play small ball. You think we're going to just stop teams from scoring?


OK, I'm gonna make some sense here without yelling.

The Bulls didn't cover none of the three point shots in the fourth quarter. No wonder they got so many god damn 3-pointers. The Bulls never even tried to cover them either, they stepped back everytime and thought that they would get the rebound. But that wasn't the case. Bad defense by the Bulls. Just inexcusable.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bre9 said:


> Kirk and Chris is punks they shot the ball all game long then when comes down to the final shot they didn't even try to look at the shot Ben is a warrior.


They didn't look open to me. The play looked a bit broken but they got him the ball and he was wide open. He missed. He may be a warrior but he still missed. He's human.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This was definitely the most entertaining game we've played all season. Pity it ended the way it did.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I don't want to blame the loss on injuries since the Warriors are missing JRich and Baron Davis... but I sure miss Nocioni. 

How the hell did the Warriors overcome a 14 point deficit? My brain is fried. 

Gordon is killing me. I want him to succeed so much, but he ruins a chance at a great game by picking up silly fouls and only plays 25 minutes. 

That Skiles continues to play Tyrus Thomas shows how close he is with Paxson. I can't imagine any other coach giving him playing time over Khryapa, Thabo, or whoever. 

Deng was great yet again. Hinrich had a poor shooting night for the first time in forever.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Nellie is an amazing small ball coach, and we play small ball. You think we're going to just stop teams from scoring?


It would be nice to think that the Bulls could hold GS below their season scoring average. They average 105 per game and scored 112 on the Bulls in regular time.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

I thought the Bulls played well today. P.J. was very aggressive (and I want to see more of that from him) going to the hole but the play with 2:21 seconds left and Biedrins got a dunk, why didn't Deng or Wallace foul him? Biedrins is a 53.3% free throw shooter and they let him dunk the ball??? I also think when Skiles called a timeout with 1:17 left on the clock, it was a little too early and should've just played. 

Good showing from the Bulls tonight and hopefully we get a W against Phoenix.

Lastly, why do these scrub NBA players always do so well against the Bulls (Azubuike, Powell)?? It must be a curse I guess...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

nitric said:


> anyone want a trade right for the bulls now?


As long as it's a trade that can unequivocally be summed up as a "win" for John Paxson, then yes. 

If not, then no.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

JeremyB0001 said:


> They didn't look open to me. The play looked a bit broken but they got him the ball and he was wide open. He missed. He may be a warrior but he still missed. He's human.


Kirk could have took that shot i've seen him take many deep threes late in games or he could have got his self free and got a two.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

JeremyB0001 said:


> They didn't look open to me. The play looked a bit broken but they got him the ball and he was wide open. He missed. He may be a warrior but he still missed. He's human.


It's still a loss in the books, and if Pax doesn't trade for Gasol soon, we'll be on our way to the same streak that the Celtics have made this season (17 losses).

Joking, but damn it, if there's one thing I hate, it is watching this team lose the way they did tonight.

Just inexcusable, IMO.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

id give up deng+others for KG but not deng+oth for pau


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Because this is a team that is supposed to be a defensive oriented team and their defense got scorched.


I think you're being misled by the pace at which the game was played. They held GS to 43% shooting which is pretty good against a strong offensive team.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

bre9 said:


> Kirk and Chris is punks they shot the ball all game long then when comes down to the final shot they didn't even try to look at the shot Ben is a warrior.



Yeah, cause if they took the shot and missed, guess what? We get to hear how Skiles didn't go to Ben again, Hinrich is trying to hold Ben back and the same ol s**t we hear after every loss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The play was drawn up for Ben and he missed, plain and simple. He is not the god that everybody on this board believes he is, nobody on this team is!!!!

Our defense lost this game for us, we relaxed when we got up by 14!!! At the start of the 4th, we should have driven the dagger into the heart, this team doesn't do that!!!!! Besides the first game of the year against the Heat, we haven't learned to finish teams off!!!

Let's count how many double digit leads we have blown....


New Jersey - 18 point lead blown 2 times at home and on the road
Phoenix - 12 or 14 point lead blown at home
Sacramento - 14 point lead blown at home
Houston - 12 point lead blown at home
Utah - 10 point lead blown on the road
Golden State - 13 point lead blown on the road

Almost blew double digit leads against Miami twice, New Orleans, and New York

God, this is so frustrating!!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> As long as it's a trade that can unequivocally be summed up as a "win" for John Paxson, then yes.
> 
> If not, then no.


I'm cool with a fair trade for both teams.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Wallace and PJ were gassed in the 4th quarter and overtime tonight, and that was the difference. It also didn't help that Gordon was in foul trouble for most of the game. Except for the 3rd quarter the Bulls looked a step slow all night, and the worrisome thing about the 3rd quarter is that the starters logged so many minutes.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> It would be nice to think that the Bulls could hold GS below their season scoring average. They average 105 per game and scored 112 on the Bulls in regular time.


Yeah but a lot of teams try to slow the game down against a running team whereas the Bulls ran with them so I suspect GS had more possessions than usual.

Edit: My suspicions seem to be confirmed. They shoot 45.7% on the season versus 42.7% tonight.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> Yeah, cause if they took the shot and missed, guess what? We get to hear how Skiles didn't go to Ben again, Hinrich is trying to hold Ben back and the same ol s**t we hear after every loss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The play was drawn up for Ben and he missed, plain and simple. He is not the god that everybody on this board believes he is, nobody on this team is!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm with you.

I'm starting to think rooting for this team is useless, because you'll have your heart broken 9 out of 10 times. Feels like a waste of time, because they aren't winning, which is the important thing in all of this.


If there's one thing I will always tell myself, it's that NO ONE REMEMBERS THE LOSERS! Let's all remember that. If we lose, no one will give a flying **** about us. We win, and things change.


I WANT TO SEE THINGS CHANGE!!!!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Well, I'm sure Paxson has been watching us closely on this road trip, and I'm sure he can see that we need something more. Gasol is worth the risk.


Yes, what we need is PATIENCE. First of all if you remeber, when the Bulls started winning after the 3-9 start, they won 60-80% of their games with one or more star players missing from the opposition. If you want me to list them I will, but I think you all remember.

The Bulls as a team are finally finding out what it takes to beat healthy teams and so I think what Pax can see that the Bulls need PATIENCE NOT GASOLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> It would be nice to think that the Bulls could hold GS below their season scoring average. They average 105 per game and scored 112 on the Bulls in regular time.


Golden State averages 108 at home, 3rd in the NBA, behind Phoenix and Washington.

The Bulls average 97 on the road. And lose a lot.

Seems like the bulls did pretty well.

It was a hellova game in any case. Damn, if Gordon hits that last shot, we win.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

nitric said:


> anyone want a trade right for the bulls now?


Yes, KG would be nice....


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I think you're being misled by the pace at which the game was played. They held GS to 43% shooting which is pretty good against a strong offensive team.


Their eFG% was much higher considering the volume and efficiency of their three point shooting. Throw in the number of FT attempts and the game cannot be characterized as a good defensive effort for the Bulls.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Golden State averages 108 at home, 3rd in the NBA, behind Phoenix and Washington.
> 
> The Bulls average 97 on the road. And lose a lot.
> 
> ...


Bulls offense was fine. Their defense was not. They got torched from behind the arc.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> Yeah, cause if they took the shot and missed, guess what? We get to hear how Skiles didn't go to Ben again, Hinrich is trying to hold Ben back and the same ol s**t we hear after every loss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The play was drawn up for Ben and he missed, plain and simple. He is not the god that everybody on this board believes he is, nobody on this team is!!!!
> 
> ...


I agree but I tink the bulls doesn't have enough offensive players Pax n Skiles build this team the wrong way i mean look at Phoenix they got fire offensive players but they can't stick defense worth of nothing and there the number one team in the lead.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

bullybullz said:


> Yes, KG would be nice....


Anyone would be nice.

I wonder if the Bulls will ever get back to that championship-caliber team ever again. I'd love to be around to see it, but it's definitely not here. We haven't proven jack s*** yet.

Nothing gets done in the regular season.

You prove how good you are in the playoffs, and the Bulls have proved they aren't that good yet. I wish I could fast forward a couple years to see these guys when they can ACTUALLY FINISH GAMES AND WIN. Right now is impossible to watch, because of games like tonight.

It just hurts.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

we can't even get past round 1 with this lineup. i think we are missing nocioni ALOT this road trip.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Everyone needs to relax and stop talking about trading players I mean it's not going to help if the bulls still got the same stubborn coach. Bulls fans just need to be happy that there in the eastern conference.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Their eFG% was much higher considering the volume and efficiency of their three point shooting. Throw in the number of FT attempts and the game cannot be characterized as a good defensive effort for the Bulls.


I wouldn't say good but I wouldn't say they were torched. Mediocre is probably a good word. GS did get to the line a lot but this was the worst officiated game I've seen in some time.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I wouldn't say good but I wouldn't say they were torched. Mediocre is probably a good word. GS did get to the line a lot but this was the worst officiated game I've seen in some time.


Torched was probably a bit strong. It just pains me to see the Bulls not be able to impose their defensive will on teams on a regular basis. With their current roster, that is their only chance to do big things this season, IMO.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I GURANTEE we make the trade. No way Paxson is gonna tolerate these losses, especially to teams we're SUPPOSED to beat.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This game really kept me entertained...very good game by both sides


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

The ROY said:


> I GURANTEE we make the trade. No way Paxson is gonna tolerate these losses, especially to teams we're SUPPOSED to beat.


Yes for KG, not gasol.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, that was (kinda) fun. Had decent lower-level seats at the corner of the court. 

That last play would have been fine if there had been an extra second on the clock, but I think Ben rushed the last shot just a tad. Can't believe he got that open.

Our defense came and went. It was fine for stretches, and atrocious for others. Wallace was very active, but Jackson and Ellis, and Harrington early on, got whatever they wanted against all of our guards and wings. I really thought we would roll to the win when we went into the 4th up 13 or whatever, but that one horrid stretch where Jasikevicius hit a couple threes and we turned it over repeatedly put an end to that dream.

It was an incredibly entertaining game. If it hadn't been the Bulls the Warriors came back against, I would have enjoyed how excited the crowd got.

Kirk had a nice game, but man, it's tough when his 3 ball is off - he would have had a tremendous night but for the 1-6 from 3 issue. Ben did OK considering his foul problems, and Duhon stepped up and played well.

There were too many times when Wallace or PJ would end up with the ball late in the shot clock. Especially one of those possessions late in OT where Wallace had to try to score with about 5 on the clock. I can't believe none of our guards or Deng came to get the ball from him.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Positives about this game:

1. It's over...
2. 
3. 
4.
5.

There are no moral victories anymore. This team needs to shake up sooner rather than later. PULL THE TRIGGER PAXSON.....


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Is there any way that a temporary ban on trade talk can be implemented? I'm starting to get nauseated by everyone acting as though Pax simply needs to snap his fingers, say "what the hell I'll do it," and have a thirty second phone call and then all of a sudden the Bulls will have pulled off a deal that makes them title contenders for the next five years. If it was that simple it would've been done weeks ago, Pax isn't an idiot. These things are complicated so we need to have some patience. A GM doesn't have the luxury of letting emotion affect him the same way that fans do.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

another loss that we should have avoided.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

bullybullz said:


> Yes for KG, not gasol.


Sure

if you think trading the MAJORITY of your assets for KG is gonna make us a championship team, you're very wrong my friend


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Salvaged Ship said:


> Positives about this game:
> 
> 1. It's over...
> 2.
> ...


This sums it all up...but the difference between ME and most posters is, I agree with this assessment regardless of if we're on a streak or NOT...anyone with longterm vision should be able to see that this isn't gonna work...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The Bulls are on pace to win more games than last season and many were quite pleased with last season.

Ben Wallace clearly isn't much of a difference maker anymore. PJ Brown is rotten. I guess we should be happy with the incremental improvement from Gordon and Deng and take pride in the hard working nature of our gang in red.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Ben Wallace clearly isn't much of a difference maker anymore.


He can be. I thought he was really good last night - erased several defensive breakdowns on the perimeter and grabbed 17 boards. He seemed very active - almost like he was in his heyday a few years ago. 

He just doesn't do it often enough - and even last night there were a couple lost battles for rebounds that he would have won a couple years ago.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

The ROY said:


> Sure
> 
> if you think trading the MAJORITY of your assets for KG is gonna make us a championship team, you're very wrong my friend


Actually I remember Pax and McHale had discussions and I believe McHale wanted Deng, Tyrus, P.J. and a 1st round pick. Before I was not in favor of the deal but now I would do it in a heart-beat. Jerry West WANTED Deng AND Gordon as well as P.J. and the young rooks for Gasol. 

Think about it, its not trading a majority of the team for KG. Besides, people on this forum don't mind trading for Deng so lets trade him to Min for "THE BIG TICKET."


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

bullybullz said:


> Actually I remember Pax and McHale had discussions and I believe McHale wanted Deng, Tyrus, P.J. and a 1st round pick. Before I was not in favor of the deal but now I would do it in a heart-beat. Jerry West WANTED Deng AND Gordon as well as P.J. and the young rooks for Gasol.
> 
> Think about it, its not trading a majority of the team for KG. Besides, people on this forum don't mind trading for Deng so lets trade him to Min for "THE BIG TICKET."


1. Those were probably very very preliminary talks.
2. They would want the NYK pick along with Gordon or Kirk. If West initially wanted Deng AND Gordon, McHale will want the farm.
3. We may be able to 'outbid' anyone, but I doubt that happens. Almost every team in the league would give up something to land KG. Think the Lakers would hold back? Bynum, Expirings, and a crap load of picks could do it. KG and Kobe? 
4. I wouldn't do a trade for KG, he may opt out. Will he? I don't know. $$$$ talks.

To land KG, it would take: PJ, Deng, Gordon, Tyrus, NYK, and a 2009 draft pick.

You are left with the main core of Wallace, KG, Noce, and Kirk. That doesn't win it all in my book. You would be middle of the road team in the West.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> 1. Those were probably very very preliminary talks.
> 2. They would want the NYK pick along with Gordon or Kirk. If West initially wanted Deng AND Gordon, McHale will want the farm.
> 3. We may be able to 'outbid' anyone, but I doubt that happens. Almost every team in the league would give up something to land KG. Think the Lakers would hold back? Bynum, Expirings, and a crap load of picks could do it. KG and Kobe?
> 4. I wouldn't do a trade for KG, he may opt out. Will he? I don't know. $$$$ talks.
> ...


The T-Wolves wouldn't want Gordon or for that matter, any of the Bulls guards because the T-Wolves are loaded with swingmen already. They have Mike James, Randy Foye, Ricky Davis, Trenton Hassell, Rashad McCants, Bracey Wright, Troy Hudson, and Marko Jaric. 

If the T-Wolves trade KG, they would want Foye to get more PT and develop him more and faster. So what you said about having to trade Gordon or Hinrich, not true.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

When you are rebuilding, you want Talent back. Managing PT is a different story. Why would not you want Gordon? Oh yeah, I forgot, we got the overpaid Hassel and Jaric, and some stud named Wright.

No thanks Paxson, you can keep Gordon. We are only giving you an MVP and one of the best big men.

The name of the game is getting the most assets. There is no loss for them if they choose to not resign Gordon. But at least they would have that option, or the ability to trade him.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> When you are rebuilding, you want Talent back. Managing PT is a different story. Why would not you want Gordon? Oh yeah, I forgot, we got the overpaid Hassel and Jaric, and some stud named Wright.
> 
> No thanks Paxson, you can keep Gordon. We are only giving you an MVP and one of the best big men.
> 
> The name of the game is getting the most assets. There is no loss for them if they choose to not resign Gordon. But at least they would have that option, or the ability to trade him.


Yeah, but why would we want Hassell or Jaric, that just makes trading for KG that much harder and the Bulls wouldn't want them. 

Remember the AI or Vince Carter trade, they didn't get an Superstar or an All-star back for that matter. 

Besides, KG is clearly not happy with Min management when he publicly said that he was disappointed with Wolves management for not trying harder to get AI.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

bullybullz said:


> Yeah, but why would we want Hassell or Jaric, that just makes trading for KG that much harder and the Bulls wouldn't want them.
> 
> Remember the AI or Vince Carter trade, they didn't get an Superstar or an All-star back for that matter.
> 
> Besides, KG is clearly not happy with Min management when he publicly said that he was disappointed with Wolves management for not trying harder to get AI.


KG does not have Iverson's reputation. That scared away a lot of teams. 

You can respect this or not, everyone has their own opinion. If KG truly wants to win a championship, he should have demanded a trade a long time ago, or chosen not to sign two mega-sized contracts. It depends on what you consider your priorities. Again, different for each person.

I don't think KG will demand a trade unless he is walking on one leg. The franchise won't trade him until then, he brings in the money.

We may not want any extra baggage, but that will be an additional cost you have to be prepared to pay. Regardless if we take their junk, they will want the best they can get. Again, it's not like they have to manage much, Gordon is still on a rookie contract. 

KG will get an offer from every serious team in the league. I'm sure Dallas would easily give up Devin Harris for a guy of KG's caliber. Harris, expiring deals, and a few 1st rounders? 

I personally want nothing of KG. I don't want to sacrifice one year of getting close, and then being screwed for the next ten. It won't even be a true rebuilding stage where you can at least hope on potential. It'll be similar to the Sixers making it the past few years and getting destroyed in the first round.

Let the guy suffer. He deserves it. If he truly wanted to WIN, his loyalty would not have been to the paycheck, or to the team (demand a trade). I personally don't think KG is a winner. Thats my opinion. The guy can suffer and not win one for all I care. If he did, he would have done a Tom Brady, signed for less after his initial $120 million, or fled to LA to team up with Kobe or something.

He'll never spend the 250 million or whatever he has.

With Gasol, we will be a step closer this year and for the next five.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> KG does not have Iverson's reputation. That scared away a lot of teams.
> 
> You can respect this or not, everyone has their own opinion. If KG truly wants to win a championship, he should have demanded a trade a long time ago, or chosen not to sign two mega-sized contracts. It depends on what you consider your priorities. Again, different for each person.
> 
> ...


OK, so let me get this straight. If you had the opportunity of getting KG or Gasol you'd go after Gasol??? WHY??? You said that if we get KG it'll be one and done. How can that be?? He is only 30 and still has several Superstar stats left in him. Remember, Michael didn't win his first title until in his late 20's. 

The fact that he did not demand a trade yet (even though the T-Wolves SUCK) just shows what type of person he is. He still is loyal to the organization and to his fans and gives it 100% every night. KG still is very popular hence his And1 and his "You were fooled" commercials and also his recent Foot Locker commercial.

The Harris deal you are talking about. Why can't the Bulls do that? Thabo or Noc, P.J., Malik, Sweets future 1st rounder and our 2 second rounders for this year's draft???

He doesn't deserve to suffer. He still has a lot of passion and intensity on the basketball court (if you watch him play) and draws so much attention from the opposing teams and is a good guy on and off the court. He never did anything wrong with the organization and if you want to counter me and say "Well what about his contract?" The fact is, if Min didn't want to sign him for the amount of money, they simply could've let him walk or traded him. That's Min manamement's mistake, not KG's.

After all, he isn't called "The Big Ticket" for nothing...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

bullybullz said:


> OK, so let me get this straight. If you had the opportunity of getting KG or Gasol you'd go after Gasol??? WHY??? You said that if we get KG it'll be one and done. How can that be?? He is only 30 and still has several Superstar stats left in him. Remember, Michael didn't win his first title until in his late 20's.


Simple. We would likely surround KG with Wallace, Noce, and Kirk as the key players. I do not think that wins you a championship while KG is in his prime. 

MJ is MJ, and he had Scottie, who I think is extremely underrated as a sidekick.

Regarding KG, we won't be able to agree. KG may bring it, but the results are just not there for his team. Other players who are the focal point have had more success. I consider TMac and KG great players, but will never be winners. Nothing they have done has shown me they can take that last step.

The price for Gasol is less in comparision to KG, and he is younger. It would leave us contending for more years with a better team. That is what I think. These are my main reasons for not wanting KG. If the price is right, yes, I'll take KG, but I would definitely think we have to give up a lot of talent.

Regarding Devin Harris, it was a random thought I threw out there. I am sure anyone will offer anything not named Kobe, Wade, Lebron, etc (those type of guys) for KG.

I don't blame Minny for offering KG that contract. He probably helps them make a bigger profit than what they are paying him. KG's loyalty is his choice. He clearly didn't have to resign with Minny, and could have gone elsewhere. It's good he is loyal and has not said anything. There's a fine line you gotta cross if you want to maximize your earnings but also want to win (impact of your salary on the team's cap). He chose the money, and thats great. He brings it, that's great. I don't think he can say anything about the franchise other than the whole Joe Smith scandel. You can't make 22 million a year, and expect the other 30 million to put a solid core of 6 players around you. They tried that once, and he failed.

We won't agree. You are right, and I am right. You can hope for KG. I will only be happy if we get him if we don't give up more than what we would for Gasol. I don't think that is feasible, and I don't one a rent-a-championship for a year.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> Simple. We would likely surround KG with Wallace, Noce, and Kirk as the key players. I do not think that wins you a championship while KG is in his prime.
> 
> MJ is MJ, and he had Scottie, who I think is extremely underrated as a sidekick.
> 
> ...


OK, I agree with some of your points but YOU REALLY THINK GASOL IS ENOUGH FOR THE BULLS TO WIN A TITLE??? I personally don't. I don't know how he is going to fit in this system and his defense is not that great so how is he going to get PT for this team (with Skiles as the coach)?? KG, no issue here.

I'm not trying to fight with you. I'm just trying to have a discussion and I find your opinions (for that matter, everyone else's opinions) very interesting.

Again, I don't think we have to give up that much for KG as we do for Gasol (in terms of balance/talent). Gasol is a good player but not a SUPERSTAR player like KG.

Regarding T-Mac, he never had that perfect sidekick like MJ and Scottie (because Grant Hill was always injured in ORL) and Yao and McGrady can't seem to be on the floor together...


----------

